# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  dali boli sam izgon?

## Nina20

Dali boli sam izgon djeteta ili su to samo trudovi koji bole za vrijeme poroda?

----------


## meda

moram te razocarati, ali boli, mene je najvise bolilo ono kad se dijete rotira.

al to sve zaboravis cim dijete izade i vise te nista ne boli!  :Kiss:

----------


## M&T

mene nije bolio izgon, trudovi malo da, ali sam izgon ne...osim toga taj izgon toliko kratko traje da ga bez problema izdržiš

----------


## aqua

Bol ima posebnu ulogu u procesu poroda i dobro je da je tamo.

A nije ništa što žena ne može izdržati, pogotovo ako se opusti i prihvati to kao dobru, potrebnu i normalnu stvar.

Da ne spominjem kako je sve puno lakše kad naši hormoni imaju priliku srediti stvar   :Wink:

----------


## makita

> Bol ima posebnu ulogu u procesu poroda i dobro je da je tamo.
> 
> A nije ništa što žena ne može izdržati, pogotovo ako se opusti i prihvati to kao dobru, potrebnu i normalnu stvar.
> 
> *Da ne spominjem kako je sve puno lakše kad naši hormoni imaju priliku srediti stvar*


Ovo potvrđujem.
Trudovi bole, a sam izgon više pecka nego direktno boli. Izgon mene zapravo nije bolio, nego trud koji ga je pratio. Al trudovi koji nisu rezultirali izgonom-oni prije-su nekako u prazno  :Rolling Eyes:  -pa tih zadnjih par nije uopće problematično 8)

----------


## Mirta30

NE,
izgon mi je ostao u najboljem sjećanju

----------


## Cubana

> NE,
> izgon mi je ostao u najboljem sjećanju


Potpisujem. 
Nije me boljelo a i samo saznanje da je uskoro sve gotovo... 
Pred kraj sam imala osjećaj da će mi svi bolovi nestati ako mi dozvole da tiskam (jer imaš potrebu za tiskanjem).

----------


## traktorka

> NE,
> izgon mi je ostao u najboljem sjećanju


I meni,nakon 7 sati trudova pod dripom   :Evil or Very Mad:   izgon je bio svjetlo na kraju tunela-doslovno   :Grin:  

Zaista me taj dio nije uopće zabolio,nisam recimo osjetila ni kad su mi napravili epi.

----------


## lupiglavom

Dok dođeš do izgona, toliko zi zahvalna da su ti napokon dozvolili da tiskaš da ti sam izgon dođe kao olakšanje jer nakon mojih 2 sata 'nemojte tiskati', 'opustite se' (ma, jel ti mene zaj...?!?) i 'dišite' kada ti kažu da napokon smiješ tiskati, tih zadnjih 3-4 truda je mačji kašalj!

----------


## retha

> al to sve zaboravis cim dijete izade i vise te nista ne boli!


E to nije uopce istina, da bar je..ali nije. 
Sam izgon mi je dosao kao olaksanje..nije bolilo ali osjecaj je bio nekako cudan.

----------


## Lutonjica

izgon sa zarom nisam uopće osjetila. uopće. čudila sam se još dugo poslije kako sam taj izlazak uopće nisam osjetila, a mislila sam da to mora biti najjača bol.
s margitom sam osjetila pečenje, ali nije boljelo.
zaključak : ne boli   :Grin:

----------


## ivancica

Meni je izgon bio tako brzinski i tako jednostavno lijep osjećaj da nema ni spomena o nekoj boli. Uvijek mi je bilo fascinantno kad neke žene imaju izgon po nekoliko desetaka minuta ili više. Kod mene se to odvijalo u trenu, oba puta. Beba krene iii evo je vani.

I nije uvijek onako kako kažu neki da trudovi jako bole pa se izgon ni ne osjeti.

----------


## piplica

I meni je, kao i curama, izgon zapravo bio olakšanje.
najgori mi je bio onaj dio kada sam osječala snažan poriv na tiskanje, a nisam još smjela. 
Kada su mi rekli da smijem tiskati, nitko nije bio sretniji od mene!

----------


## Ivanna

> mene nije bolio izgon, trudovi malo da, ali sam izgon ne...osim toga taj *izgon toliko kratko traj*e da ga bez problema izdržiš


Kako kome, meni baš i nije kratko trajao.  :/ 
I boljeli su i izgon i trudovi.

Sjećam se da sam rekla MM-u dok sam u trudovima ležala u kadi da ja više neću rađati, imat ćemo jedno dijete i gotovo!   :Laughing:  
Ali ipak želim još djece.   :Wink:  

Bez obzira na tu bol, ja opet ne bih uzela ništa protiv bolova. 




> Bol ima posebnu ulogu u procesu poroda i dobro je da je tamo. 
> 
> A nije ništa što žena ne može izdržati, pogotovo ako se opusti i prihvati to kao dobru, potrebnu i normalnu stvar. 
> 
> Da ne spominjem kako je sve puno lakše kad naši hormoni imaju priliku srediti stvar


S ovim se slažem!

----------


## martinaP

Nije me bolio izgon, sve je bilo gotovo u 2 truda. Rekli su mi da mogu tiskati, dva puta sam stisnula i to je bilo to  :D

----------


## Ena

Izgon me nije bolio,  trudovi su bili bolni ali podnošljivi, više su me boljeli pregledi koliko sam otvorena i šivanje.

----------


## aries24

eto, a ja sam tek kod izgona počela vikati "peeečeeeee"
meni je to bilo najbolnije, a i dugo mi je trajalo
a sami trudovi prije toga ok

poanta: nitko ti ne može reći kako će biti TEBI   :Kiss:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

očito je sve različito od poroda do poroda  :Smile:

----------


## Vivica

Meni je izgon bio najteži dio, ja sam se tada sva ukočila i nisam mogla tiskati, čak ni trudove nisam osjećala. Tek tada sam dobila drip, ali opet nisam osjećala trud. Mislila sam da će zauvijek ostati u meni. Tek kad mi je muž par puta ponovio da tiskam ko da radim trbušnjake na pilatesu, onda je išlo.
A da li je bolilo, ne sjećam se, meni je jedino prolazilo kroz glavu da neću moći stisnuti.
Ali sve je brzo prošlo i ostalo mi u najljepšem sjećanju   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

ma ne boli. malo osjetis kako ti se razdvajaju kostzi zdjelice, al nish strasno...

 :Grin:  

boli ko sam vrag, naravno.

----------


## srecica

> NE,
> izgon mi je ostao u najboljem sjećanju


X
samo sam osjetila pecenje

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

sami izgon nije bolio več je bio kao neki neugodan pritisak  ..ali trudovi su ti koje treba prožvakati i oni su mi bili grozni...a još gore od tudova bilo mi je kad mi doktorica pikala inekcije dolje da mi utrne za šivanje e tu sa skoro skočila ,a ona meni daj se smiri do sada nisi pisnula ,a sad te kao boli..a ja njoj  :Razz:   pa boli me i rađe bi još jednom rodila nego to pikanje okolo naokolo ..ali kad rodiš uistinu zaboraviš na sve to  :Wink:

----------


## M@rtin@

Mene izgon tkđ. nije bolio ni malo. U biti imala sam stvarno lagani porod, prava muka mi je bila oporavak

----------


## Irena001

Bome mene je izgon bolio :/ 
Mislila sam da ću popucat odavdje do zimbabvea kako me peklo.
I odjednom nije više tako peklo - u zadnjem trudu kad sam tisnula a Helenina glavica se već vidjela :? 
Onda treći trud je bebana bila vani i onda sam skužila da me kod drugog truda babica recnula (Jer je doktor došao i počeo me šivati)  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Meni je izgon bio potpuno olaksanje. Ne sjecam se boli, samo mira i preplavljenosti osjecajem opustenosti.

----------


## Christy

Meni izgon nije nimalo bolio,samo sam osjetila da mi se khm razvlaci i bila sam izvan sebe. 8)

----------


## magda

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> NE,
> izgon mi je ostao u najboljem sjećanju
> 
> 
> Potpisujem. 
> Nije me boljelo a i samo saznanje da je uskoro sve gotovo... 
> Pred kraj sam imala osjećaj da će mi svi bolovi nestati ako mi dozvole da tiskam (jer imaš potrebu za tiskanjem).


xxxx

----------


## mali karlo

mene izgon nije bolio a nisu baš ni trudovi, ja sam mislila da će bit i gore. Evo da te utješim ja sam cijelu noć imala trudove i bolilo me ali ne prejako, i trpila sam jer sam mislila da tako treba bit (majka mi je rekla, valjda da me utješi da mi dijete traži mjesto, da mu je usko) i tek sam pred jutro išla u rodilište i kad sam došla bila sam otvorena 9 prstiju, i rodila za malo više od 30min, i opet bih i jedva čekam. Nisam bila ni rezana nit sam pukla. Malo sam ošla s teme, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ma ne boli. malo osjetis kako ti se razdvajaju kostzi zdjelice, al nish strasno...
> .


  :Laughing:  

si sigurna da je *Nina20* htjela ovakav odgovor?

mene nije bolio ili se ne sjećam, a pukla sam od pupka do š..ka i još su me recnuli
moj ginekolog je rekao da izgon ne boli jer djetetova glava pritisne živčane završetke i blokira prijenos boli

----------


## mmmama

Izgon je bio golemo olakšanje.

----------


## mmagnolija

Ne, ne boli. Malo pecka, ali nista strasno.
I naravo, gooooolemo olaksanje   :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

> sandraf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ne boli. malo osjetis kako ti se razdvajaju kostzi zdjelice, al nish strasno...
> .
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...


  :Razz:  

nina je snazna zenska, jer da nije, ne bi to ni pitala, nikad ne znas kad ce ti se na topic javiti ludjakinja koja je osjetila pomicanje kostiju   :Grin:  

al za ozbiljno - ja sam k. vidjela u trenutku NAKON jasnog osjecaja pomicanja kostiju - i uvijek bih ponovila tih nekoliko trenutaka, nevjerojatno snazni i emotivni  :Heart: 

a s micanjem kostiju sam se razbacivala nakon 15tak minuta kao s posalicom  :Laughing:

----------


## Rhea

> Meni je izgon bio tako brzinski i tako jednostavno lijep osjećaj da nema ni spomena o nekoj boli. Uvijek mi je bilo fascinantno kad neke žene imaju izgon po nekoliko desetaka minuta ili više. Kod mene se to odvijalo u trenu, oba puta. Beba krene iii evo je vani.
> 
> I nije uvijek onako kako kažu neki da trudovi jako bole pa se izgon ni ne osjeti.


Potpisujem. Prelijep osjećaj oba puta.

----------


## pinocchio

bolilo me do izgona i najviše pred izgon. sam izgon je bio olakšanje i jaaaaaako dobar feeling  :Smile:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Meni je u fazi izgona već bilo potpuno svejedno, samo sam htjela da završi već jednom.   :Grin:  Ali kao što su cure već napisale, ništa se ne može mjeriti s trenutkom kada bebicu primiš na ruke. I opet bih prošla isto.   :Heart:

----------


## Nina20

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sandraf prvotno napisa
> ...



 :Laughing:  
ja sam očekivala odgovore tipa "to užasno boli", ali sad vidim da je većini vas to bilo olakšanje. nadam se da će i meni tako biti. joj, jedva čekam da vidim svoje malo zlato makar me zato moralo boliti sve živo   :Love:

----------


## BusyBee

> NE,
> izgon mi je ostao u najboljem sjećanju


x

----------


## zhabica

> tih zadnjih 3-4 truda je mačji kašalj!


e blago ti se! meni su rekli da san se brzo otvorila i da sad kad mi dodje nagon da tiskam pa je trajalo 4 sata!  :shock:  i ja konacan izgoni nisam osjetila jer su me posteno recnili tri puta (a sta je bolilo) pa je samo isklizao van. jedva san docekala taj trenutak! al kad sam vidila mog malog zabca sve mi je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Na prvom porodu izgon nisam ni osjetila.Uopće.Na drugom me je jako peklo i bilo je šokantno jer sam očekivala da će biti ko prvi put.A na trećem izgon me je bolio najviše,imala sam osjećaj da ću eksplodirati.Strašno inenzivna bol,točno sam osjetila kako se širi sve unutra,mislila sam da ću kad rodim skupljati svoje košćice po boksu  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

fizički - peče, ali istovremeno praćen toliko intenzivnim emocijama da je to fizičko totalna nevažna pozadina.

ne boj se boli. ona je smislena i samo ju treba prihvatiti kao jedan dio procesa, koji je prisutan ali nije najvažniji

----------


## malena beba

> Meni je izgon bio tako brzinski i tako jednostavno lijep osjećaj da nema ni spomena o nekoj boli. Uvijek mi je bilo fascinantno kad neke žene imaju izgon po nekoliko desetaka minuta ili više. Kod mene se to odvijalo u trenu, oba puta. Beba krene iii evo je vani.


i kod mene ovako x2

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

trudovi - bole, izgon nije nista u usporedbi s njima. ali svaki je porod drugaciji i svaka zena je drugacija...    :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

> ivancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je izgon bio tako brzinski i tako jednostavno lijep osjećaj da nema ni spomena o nekoj boli. Uvijek mi je bilo fascinantno kad neke žene imaju izgon po nekoliko desetaka minuta ili više. Kod mene se to odvijalo u trenu, oba puta. Beba krene iii evo je vani.
> 
> 
> i kod mene ovako x2


Identično. Sam izgon je meni najbolji dio poroda. Nimalo bolan. Prvi put nisam ni osjetila da je beba (od 4 kg) vani.   :Wink:

----------


## elin

izgon ne boli, trudovi grozota jedna. Još pokušavam zaboraviti. Nadam se da će moj mozak obaviti tu funkciju.

----------


## ivana b

Moj izgon bio je očajan i najviše me bolio..pukla sam iznutra ko kokica, imam hrpu šavova, nalegli su mi na rebra jer malecka nikako nije htjela van - naime, imala je čak 4,5 kg!! Nakon izgona nisam osjetila olakšanje nego osjećaj kao da ću roditi još jednom, takav je bio pritisak..
Sama faza izgona trajala je oko 2 h jer sam htjela roditi potpuno prirodno ali malecka nije izlazila dok mi doktor konačno nije nalegao na rebra!

----------


## minići

Jedino što sam osjetila je da mi hemoroidi idu van i da če se rasprsnuti budem li se iti malo nategnula. Strašna bol, tolika da nisam ni osjetila nagon za tiskanje. Trudovi su bolni ali u usporedbi s hemoroidima su ništa strašno.

----------


## retha

> izgon ne boli, trudovi grozota jedna. Još pokušavam zaboraviti. Nadam se da će moj mozak obaviti tu funkciju.


Jap..i ja se to nadam..a proslo je vec dvije godine i nis od zaboravljanja.

----------


## dorotea24

Mene izgon nije uopće bolio jer mi je adrenalin od straha šiknuo na tisuću. Doktor i sestre su se uzletile oko mene i vikali da tiskam u trudu, a ja jednostavno više nisam osjećala trud od uzbuđenja. Nisam osjetila ni kad me sestra malo recnila. Bilo je predivno osjetiti malo toplo tijelo kako izlazi iz mene. Vrtila sam si tih par sekundi još sto puta u glavi i svaki puta se sva raznježila od toga. Meni je to bio najljepši momenat u cijelom porodu  :Heart:

----------


## xdth

Meni je izgon bio najgori što se tiče bolova,što vjerovatno mogu zahvaliti dripu.Ali trajao je kratko,ne više od minutu i pol.

----------


## paci

nije, niti jednom, baš naprotiv - veliko olakšanje

----------


## ribice

> Dok dođeš do izgona, toliko zi zahvalna da su ti napokon dozvolili da tiskaš da ti sam izgon dođe kao olakšanje jer nakon mojih 2 sata 'nemojte tiskati', 'opustite se' (ma, jel ti mene zaj...?!?) i 'dišite' kada ti kažu da napokon smiješ tiskati, tih zadnjih 3-4 truda je mačji kašalj!


Potpisujem od prvog do zadnjeg slova   :Smile:

----------


## klia

Meni je drugi puta bio samo užasno naporan i bila bih sve dala da sam ga mogla obaviti sjedeći.

----------


## Lupko

Ne,točno sam osjetila kako beba"putuje"prema dolje.

----------


## Linda

Uf, meni bogme nije bio ugodan- kao da je slon prolazio kroz mene i više se nikad neću sastaviti. Ali da te utješim, kratko traje, a ono što slijedi je sve za što vrijedi živjeti.  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Rađala sam u kadi i 2 puta me sestra pozvala da opipam glavicu. Prvi put sam osjetila samo mali dio glavice, možda 1-2 cm; drugi put oveći dio mekane, sluzave glavice i kosicu. Sjećam se da sam u tom trenutku pomislia: ako je toliko glavice vani, kako da mene ništa, apsolutno ništa ne boli? :shock:  :?  Nakon toga sam osjetila kratko pečenje (to je bio trenutak u kojem sam malo pukla iznutra). Osjećala sam kontrakcije i nagon za tiskanjem, ali bol ne. Uopće.

----------


## (maša)

nije me bolio izgon nit sam osjetila peckanje, al sam osjetila kak obeba ide van...  :Smile:  

a ni trudove nisam osjećala kad sam legla na leđa kad je porod počeo...

----------


## MGrubi

izgon mi je bio najljepši dio 

samo su me nervirale osobe oko mene, da sam mogla riječi reči viknula bi im: PUSTITE ME DA RODIM! TIŠINA!
ali nisam

drugi put ću to napisati na majici

izgon me nije bolio
malo sam pukla, bilo je to lagano peckanje, ništa strašno

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mene nije ni najmanje bolio, ali me zvjerski peklo masiranje međice. Isplatilo se - nisam rezana, niti sam popucala (osim ako 2 minijaturna unutarnja šava ne računate pucanjem - istu večer dojila sam u turskom sjedu  :Smile:  ).

----------


## tina parada

mene cijeli porod, trudovi, izgon nista nije puno bolilo.....
mislim, fala bogu, boli ali iskreno, mislila sam da ce bit i gore.....
cini mi se da me sam izgon nije bolio nego samo trenutak kad su mi napravili epiziotmiju onda me zapeklo.....zato sam poslije poroda cilo šivanje isplakala jer me šivalo odmah iza poroda i nisu mi pustili da mi krene djelovanje anastetika.... to je stvarno bolilo............

----------


## bubimira

Ni mene izgon nije bolio, sjećam se samo onog osjećaja "plop" kad je glavica izašla.

Al zato epiziotomija  :shock: I da danas se sjećam te odvratne boli kad su me recnuli. Jedini moment kad je iz mene izašao neartikulirani krik.


*Luna Rocco* kad kažeš da te bolilo masiranje međice, jel te to bolilo dok si se sama masirala prije poroda il te babica masirala na porodu pa te to bolilo?

----------


## makita

Dojila sam i ja u turskom sjedu čim sam kući došla na svoj meki niski i široki krevet- a šivana sam. Meni je taj položaj super i inače

----------


## Luna Rocco

> *Luna Rocco* kad kažeš da te bolilo masiranje međice, jel te to bolilo dok si se sama masirala prije poroda il te babica masirala na porodu pa te to bolilo?


Ma ne, to je obična masaža, a ovo je prestrašno rastezanje na sve strane neposredno pred izgon. Brrrrrr... Ali očito je znala što radi.

----------


## we&baby

nije bolilo.

dobila sam tople komprese i beba je samo :FLUP! izletila

ma suuuper osjecaj....

isto tako prije poroda taj izgon mi je bio STRAH BR 1. :shock: , ajme kako cu, sta cu, umrijet cu....!
eeeee,   :Rolling Eyes:  a da sam znala kako ce me trudovi prati, fuf....ma dok dodes do izgona vec ti je   :Sing:

----------


## Honey

Ja se pridružujem ovima koje izgon nije bolio.
Nakon trudova, pravo olakšanje! Konačno trenutak kad upoznajemo svoju bebicu!

----------


## betty boop

sam izgon uopće nije bolio, čak nisam osjetila ni peckanje (možda je razlog što sam rodila u vodi  :/ )....ali onaj trenutak kad je bebici izašla glava je bilo prvo veliko olakšanje, a zatim i kad su izašla ramena...a oni osjećaji koji slijede iza izgona   :Heart:  ....kad se toga sjetim odmah bi sad išla raditi drugo dijete   :Grin:

----------


## Majuška

Svaki porod je potpuno drugačiji!

Meni je nakon 35 sati trudova (20 sati onih PRAVIH) došlo da plačem od sreće kad su me napokon stavili u box i rekli da mogu tiskati! Trudovi su meni bili gori nego sam izgon jer znaš da dolazi kraj svemu pogotovo jer sam ja u predrađaoni 3 sata imala jak nagon za tiskanjem.
Rezali su me, svašta mi radili ALI KAD SAM VIDJELA I OSJETILA DA JE MALI ISKLIZNUO VAN..... NEOPISIVO. Samo sam zaurlala od sreće i plakala  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

mene izgon nije uopce bolio. ali zato onih 12 sati zvjerskih trudova pod dripom ne zaboravljam ni danas. kod izgona sam osjetila kad su me zarezali, vise nego bilo sto ostalo.

----------


## pinocchio

majuška, avatar ti je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bellissima

Mene izgon nije bolio, bolilo me kad su me malo recnuli tj zapeklo, a izgon mi je bio prelijepo iskustvo-osijećaš kako beba izlazi, jedva čekaš da je vidiš tako sve to skupa sigurno umanji bol... iskreno ja je se pri izgonu ne sijećam.

----------


## pomikaki

boljelo je sve ono prije (otkad su me nagovorili da legnem na leđa pa na dalje) i poslije. Izgon bi valjda bolio da se nije mogao usporediti s ostalim. Rado bih to više nikad ne ponovila ali bih htjela još koje dijete. Ali ne tako skoro.

----------


## maestral

ja sam do poroda zivela u zabludi da je izgon mala maca spram kontrakcija. I kao sto mi je sve tokom porodjaja islo kontra mojim ocekivanjima, tako je bilo i s izgonom. Bolilo je vraski, naravno na sasvim drugaciji nacin nego trudovi, imala sam utisak da me dole nesto raskida, cepa, a i trajalo je - nimalo kao u pricama "napnes se dva-tri puta i gotovo"... napinjala sam se najmanje 7-8 puta, mislim da je sam izgon trajao vise od pola sata, a faza bez kontrakcija i samo s naponima oko 2 sata, buduci da me je babica savetovala da se ne napinjem nego da menjam polozaje i koristim silu teze. Posto sam imala groznicu s visokom temperaturom, iscpljena (porodjaj je trajao 19sati), u jednom momentu sam bila vec ocajna i nisam mogla izdrzati, pa sam krenula da se svejedno napinjem. Najveci mi je strah bio da ce mi bebicu cupati napolje.
Ah... jeste bila drama, ali bih sutra ponovo prosla kroz to samo da dozivim taj trenutak kada beba izadje i kada se onako topla i vlazna nadje u mom narucju...  :Heart:

----------


## macka

> nije bolilo.
> 
> dobila sam tople komprese i beba je samo :FLUP! izletila
> 
> ma suuuper osjecaj....
> 
> isto tako prije poroda taj izgon mi je bio STRAH BR 1. :shock: , ajme kako cu, sta cu, umrijet cu....!
> eeeee,   a da sam znala kako ce me trudovi prati, fuf....ma dok dodes do izgona vec ti je


potpisujem!
i za tople komprese i za FLUP   :Laughing:  

najgori dio poroda mi je bio onaj neprosredno prije izgona kad mi je tijelo samo tiskalo a doktorica i primalja mi nisu dali da tiskam (nisam još bila potpuno otvorena, barem su mi tako rekle  :/ )
užas! nagon te tjera na tiskanje, tj. tvoje tijelo samo tiska - a ti bi, kao, trebala prodisati trud kai i svaki do tog trenutka... nema šanse, jer tijelo radi drugo!
kad su mi napokon dale zeleno svijetlo za tiskanje, bila sam presretna   :Grin:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> izgon ne boli, trudovi grozota jedna. Još pokušavam zaboraviti. Nadam se da će moj mozak obaviti tu funkciju.
> 
> 
> Jap..i ja se to nadam..a proslo je vec dvije godine i nis od zaboravljanja.


Retha, kad si mi ovo napisala nadala sam se nekako da si ipak u krivu, ali nisi. Niš od zaboravljanja i kod mene.

----------


## ja_mama

mene taj dio uopce nije bolio

----------


## Nina20

evo da vam se malo javim. rodila sam 3.1. izgon me bolio   :Sad:   ali nema veze. sve je bilo brzo tako da se nisam dugo mučila  :D  , a i sve sam zaboravila kad sam ugledala svoju curicu, tada bol kao da nikad nije ni postojala.

----------


## kristina_zg

> boljelo je sve ono prije (otkad su me nagovorili da legnem na leđa pa na dalje) i poslije. Izgon bi valjda bolio da se nije mogao usporediti s ostalim. Rado bih to više nikad ne ponovila ali bih htjela još koje dijete. Ali ne tako skoro.


potpisujem
ista stvar i kod mene

----------


## anitalu

Do izgona sam već na sve otupila. Ne, nije me boljelo.

----------


## bigmamma23

> Bome mene je izgon bolio :/ 
> Mislila sam da ću popucat odavdje do zimbabvea kako me peklo.
> I odjednom nije više tako peklo - u zadnjem trudu kad sam tisnula a Helenina glavica se već vidjela :? 
> Onda treći trud je bebana bila vani i onda sam skužila da me kod drugog truda babica recnula (Jer je doktor došao i počeo me šivati)


E ovak nekak je bilo i meni...Samo znam da su mi trudovi bili podnošljivi cijelo vrijeme,a dok je počelo to s "tiskaj, pa nemoj, pa opet.." mene je frast ulovil i najradije bi se digla i pobjegla.Osjećaj poput onog da kroz svoju malu rupicu  :Sad:   moraš progurat MAN-ov kamion ne može biti smirujuć.Al bar kratko traje,ak ništa drugo. I sjećam se,valjda kad je prošla glava, najednom osjećaj olakšanja i ko da je...hmmmm...neka skliska riba iskliznula van-i to je to, najednom si gotova s "poslom".Vidiš, ovak dok prepričavam izgleda mi jednostavno  :Laughing:

----------


## bigmamma23

Da, i još da komentiram da su, za razliku od većine ovdje, meni trudovi bili toootalno slični na bolove pred menstruaciju (ma blago meni s takvim menstruacijama, kaj ne :shock: ) i samo sam se koncentrirala na disanje i išlo je bez pardona...E, onda već pred kraj su mi neku inekciju opalile pa su se najednom nalijepili trudovi jedan na drugi i onda sam počela gubiti koncentraciju, fućkaš više i brojanje, samo sam se počela ogledavati :shock:  :shock:  i na to rađaona...Dalje sam već napisala kae bilo.Ma sve se to da izdržati, da nema epiziotomije nakon poroda bi se naspavala i dalje bi bila super, ko nova.

 :Laughing:  Kaj se te neke inekcije tiče, sjećam se da sam već pomalo gubila borbu s brojanjem dok su mi došle to nešto dati, pa sam onak puna nade pitala-to je nekaj protiv bolova? Odgovorile su kimanjem, kao, da, ali uz "nego kaj, naivčino.." izraz lica  :Laughing:   A kaj, dok zagusti loviš se i za najtanje slamke  :Saint:

----------


## melanija_matic

drage mame   :Kiss:  
meni je uvijek zvučalo izgon i REZANJE MEĐICE kao nešto najbolnije na svijetu. ispada da su to ipak trudovi.
svašta se sazna na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## ella

trudovi nista ko normalna menga mozda cak i manje me bolilo a sam izgon dok nije glava i ramena izasli me peklo ali to traje par sekundi i kraj 
meni je bilo gore poslje ici na wc

----------


## ambrozija

prvo dijete je imalo 3250... izgon nije bolio ništa
treće 4500... izgon boli i te kako... sve valjda ovisi i o veličini djeteta

----------

